
The Flying Train, Germany, 1902 [video] - polycaster
https://youtu.be/EQs5VxNPhzk
======
polycaster
Notably it‘s still serving 80k travelers each day.

Some contemporary footage as a contrast:
[https://youtu.be/9IFh6wFTJiQ](https://youtu.be/9IFh6wFTJiQ)

The video is quite interesting, shedding some light on the reasoning and
requirements of this undertaking.

